# dump trucks



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Well it is getting to the point where we are looking at buying our first big dump truck. We have always just used 1 tons to move our equipment and get small amounts of material and anything big we just have trucked in. Our trucking costs are getting a bit large and we are looking to buy a bigger excavator in the near future so we need a bigger truck to pull it. We are wanting to go with a 33,000gvwr dump truck. nothing too big since we are not a trucking firm but I find that we are doing more and more jobs that require a truck that size. I guess what I am asking is some advice on what to look for when we are shopping around and yes I do have a class A CDL but I am in no way a truck driver. I know the basics but my guess is some of you guys who have been around a lot longer will be able to give me a few pointers on what to look for so I am not stuck buying a lemon with a pretty paint job.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know a dang thing about the big trucks. But, I'll give you my opinion. I think you are wise to go with a 33k truck. The 26k trucks fill up quick. If it were me I would seriously consider a six wheeler with one of those tag axles. They still provide you with good maneuverability and also give you more capacity. You never see alot of them so I don't know what the used market is like for them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Find a guy who commercially wrenches on dump trucks. He will know what to look for & where to locate any problems. Pay him if need be to go over any truck you may want to buy. Just remember no matter how good the guy is, you're buying a piece of used equipment.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I went to a utility auction last fall and the deals were very good for 10 year old GM7500 or 8500 single axle dump trucks. 

I watched about two dozen go for around $8,000, all cat motor, air brake, 33,000 lb, less than 100,000 miles, high hours, and specked heavy.

You will need to clean and paint but still IMHO very good deals. I would of bought one if I needed one at the time.

I looked on Truck Trader after the auction and the very trucks sold were listed on that site for close to $20,000 some cleaned up some not.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about dump trucks but I was looking into getting a big single axle last fall. I will say an international (FL70?) single axle that trucked some limestone in for me one time didn't impress me with the amount it hauled because the bed couldn't physically fit any more than around 7 tons. It was only about a 9' foot bed, if I were still looking for a truck I would look for something with a 10' bed.

A lot of single axles were former township trucks and there are some good deals to be had but remember most of them pushed snow all their life and were covered in salt. My dad's buddy is a mechanic who works for a township and said the automatics tend to not get as worn out from snowplowing as much as their standard shift counterparts.

Another thing to pay attention to are the tires. Not only their condition, but whether the wheels are split rims or tubeless radials. Split rims can be dangerous to work on and the bias ply tires that would be on them could have flat spots in them if the truck sat with a heavy load in the bed.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

*dump*

i was in the same spot along time ago , I went the 26k gvw route with a inter s1800 , it worked for many years but i was over weight often and those days are long gone DOT, DMV etc. 
also didn't want a tri-axle , just to large and when we need trucks there several around who work for cheap and will find dump sties if need be,, so i found a fl80 300hp, 8ll, locking rear, 12' body with barn door and 3 skuttles x paving co. truck 20k lift axle, is reg at 53k , works well, has the weight to move a 25t trailer and is legal for 16 ton , short wheelbase so driveways are a breeze , gotta look for them and they are more $ but its perfect for this application 

good luck 

p.s. pic is before paint
after paint


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Get one that has air plumbed to the rear, so you don't have to add it later if you want to step up to a 20 ton or air brake trailer. Don't know what size excavator you are getting but a 120-160 class hoe would be a pretty heavy load for a single axle. 

Cubic inches are your friend. Get a truck with a big motor. L10 Cummins, C10 Cat etc. I've got a 33k International with a DT466 (7.6L), it does fine pulling 20 k and actually feels fast on our mostly flat ground but it can be slow on hills. I can't even imagine how slow it would be pulling a 160 class hoe on a 20 ton tag... I can picture getting passed by old ladies with their walkers


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice truck CT


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a 35k SA dump for 12 years, still have it. Just bought a 66k tandem ex Miami Beach truck. The SA heavy spec truck worked great for me. I still have it an use it to move all my machines, including an 16K excavator.

I still sub the majority of my trucking. Handy having your own truck though.

Pete


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

Something else to look at is the hoist. Some do not raise the bed very high and they become an "anti-dump truck". 

As for the truck single axles are usually too small. Load wise and pulling a trailer. Unless your a landscaper and the largest machine your going to get is a skid steer I would stay away from a single axle.

Many of the newer trucks are just as maneuverable as an old single axle. Tandems are also good. But they are hard to come by. Most tandems have the same bed as a Tri so you might as well have a Tri and haul a full load.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

ctkiteboarding said:


> i was in the same spot along time ago , I went the 26k gvw route with a inter s1800 , it worked for many years but i was over weight often and those days are long gone DOT, DMV etc.
> also didn't want a tri-axle , just to large and when we need trucks there several around who work for cheap and will find dump sties if need be,, so i found a fl80 300hp, 8ll, locking rear, 12' body with barn door and 3 skuttles x paving co. truck 20k lift axle, is reg at 53k , works well, has the weight to move a 25t trailer and is legal for 16 ton , short wheelbase so driveways are a breeze , gotta look for them and they are more $ but its perfect for this application
> 
> good luck
> ...


Nice Truck!

Problem with a truck like that is that guys like me are always asking you to haul stuff in and out of a site like this.:whistling


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

mudpad said:


> Nice Truck!
> 
> Problem with a truck like that is that guys like me are always asking you to haul stuff in and out of a site like this.:whistling


 it has lockers , have'nt had any issues with the sloppy stuff yet but im sure a tri with lockers will climb around that mess all day long, didnt notice a hitch on that rig? 
in my case i dont hire out my truck, its on my jobs only and we keep things tidy, when it starts to look wet a call for 40 ton of 3" or even 6" minus is made but your point is well taken and if i was trucking alot id have 3 kw t800's with similar set ups as your truck:clap:


----------

